# Anyone tried buying from 42photo or BestPricePhoto?



## LawrenceChiu

I wanted to buy some new camera gears and I did one of those nextag price checker and got some fairly decent cheap price.
http://www.42photo.com
http://bestpricephoto.com

Their price are like $100-$150 cheaper, such as the t3i. It's not super cheap that it's consider a scam but cheap. 
I've looked at resellerrating.com and they got like 300-1000+ reviews that most of them are positive.
42nd Street Photo / 42ND St Photo Reviews - 42photo.com/ Ratings at ResellerRatingsBestPricePhoto.com Reviews - bestpricephoto.com Ratings at ResellerRatings
But... I can't tell whether or not those are scam reviews. This is why I wanted 1st person experience that ever tried these websites. 
If not, I'll rather spend the extra $100-150 to actually get my items. 

[URL="http://bestpricephoto.com/"]
[/URL]


----------



## dnavarrojr

Check the BBB. As for 42nd, they are classic bait and switchers. I almost bought a camera from them a few years ago. If do a google search for them you'll find tons of articles on their tactics and fines they've received.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Run away as fast as you can. There is a reason why they are nearly always 20% less.


----------



## hyperdash

HughGuessWho said:


> Run away as fast as you can. There is a reason why they are nearly always 20% less.


Quick shipping? no. Hassle free shopping experience? at first. Excellent prices- definitely a BIG NO..


----------



## HughGuessWho

They are masters at Bait and Switch. The advertised item you want to purchase is ALWAYS "on backorder" and is grey market. By the time they are done with you, they have sold you tons of "upgrades" that you don't need and you have now spent 20% more than you would have and Adorama, B&H or one of the many other reputable vendors. And you will find out, when its too late that your new camera comes with Japanese instructions and has no warranty. Oh, and it wont deliver for about 6 weeks. Other than those minor issues, they are a fine vendor.


----------



## Trever1t

Bought my D700 from 42nd. street when none were available ANYwhere else....I mean none. It's a USA model and came with English intructions too  I got good service and fast delivery. I'd not hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## Jeff92

I think 42 looks the most reputable of the bunch, but even then I would be more comfortable ordering from amazon or adorama. After reading a lot of first hand reviews for forums and not resellerrating, I would probably order from there 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349

Apparently some have:

42nd Street Photo / 42ND St Photo Reviews - 42photo.com/ Ratings at ResellerRatings

BestPricePhoto.com Reviews - bestpricephoto.com Ratings at ResellerRatings

Anyone that is thinking of buying anything online ought to use this. Store Ratings & Reviews - ResellerRatings.com - Find Trusted Stores


----------



## kassad

I have purchased from from 42nd and pleased with them.


----------



## Jeff92

Oh the only issue I had to keep me from buying from them is that they are not an authorized canon dealer, at least according to the list on canons website

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFantasticG

I tried purchasing from 42nd St. photo but quickly cancelled my order through my CC company when they started with the BS tactics listed above. I will never purchase from them and advocate any one who is looking at them as a "respected" dealer to quickly exit your fantasy and anyone looking to purchase from them or their ilk to faster-than-light get away from them. "if it's too good to be true, it is."


----------



## Jeff92

Wait, so 80 dollars for an "extended battery" isn't a good deal? :sarcasm:


----------

